# How do I delete unwanted backed up files from LaCie?



## aob!932 (Sep 26, 2008)

My LaCie drive will not allow me to delete any files backed up from Mac OS X v10.5.4. Although the drive is by no means full, there are files that I no longer wish to keep. Is there a way to get rid of them?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

What do you mean by the drive will not allow you to delete the files? I take it you drag them to the trash can icon and then goto the menu item Finder>Empty Trash and then get an error? What is that error, word for word please.


----------



## aob!932 (Sep 26, 2008)

I should have been more precise. The message is 'TRASH The operation can't be completed because back up items can't be modified.' It appears as soon as the item is placed in the trash bin.
aob!932


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Next question is, what program are you using to back up the files?


----------



## aob!932 (Sep 26, 2008)

Thank you sinclair tm - it's Time-Machine.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Try this.


----------



## aob!932 (Sep 26, 2008)

Thank you again, it worked a treat.


----------

